# R35 Drifting



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well Robbie Nishida's beast has been up and running and now Nomu-Ken's R35 'that took forever) seems to have finally been readied. What are your takes on the these vehicles?

Robbie's R35 - 



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXpfU2uC6gY



Nomuken's R35 -


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a video of Nomuken testing out his R35 : 








Here's a video of Robbie testing out his R35 :


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The R35 has phenomenal grip and has been built around that and it's handling. Why even go there with drifting? Sorry but drifting is the most pointless motorsport I've ever seen if you can even call it motorsport. It should be reserved for cars that were rear wheel drive to start with and that don't handle well - American cars!


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't like seeing the R35 converted to RWD and drifting, point taken, no need to ignorantly bash drifting and continue the attack to American cars.

ER34 Drifting, enjoy...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chokonen888 said:


> You don't like seeing the R35 converted to RWD and drifting, point taken, no need to ignorantly bash drifting and continue the attack to American cars.


It's not ignorance, it's an opinion! With regard to attacking American cars, there are some I actually like but even those that I do like have dubious handling qualities, that was the point. I'm not bashing or attacking anything for the sake of it just expressing an opinion. I would say that most R35 owners on here brought the car to be able to use its capabilities not to convert it to less than standard. You're dead right - I don't like to see them converted to RWD but it's only just my opinion!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

The cars belong to them, they can do what they want with them. Personally I like watching drifting. It is more fun if you do it yourself, I certainly won't be converting my 35 but each to their own.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

The GTR is completely unsuited to drifting due to its gearbox and weight. In both of those video's you can see them having to flick the car in rather than clutch kick due to the auto box.

I cant see a GTR ever being competitive


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David said:


> The GTR is completely unsuited to drifting due to its gearbox and weight. In both of those video's you can see them having to flick the car in rather than clutch kick due to the auto box.
> 
> I cant see a GTR ever being competitive


The Hankook/Gruppe S car is running a VQ35 engine-4 speed dog box and is RWD converted so doesn't have any of the R35 driveline. Would suspect that the Nomura car has had similar treatment as the VQ engine is more readily available and way cheaper on parts. Also a 4wd system is going to fight what they are trying to achieve. The GTR will be competitive but not as a standard car though.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The Hankook/Gruppe S car is running a VQ35 engine-4 speed dog box and is RWD converted so doesn't have any of the R35 driveline. Would suspect that the Nomura car has had similar treatment as the VQ engine is more readily available and way cheaper on parts. Also a 4wd system is going to fight what they are trying to achieve. The GTR will be competitive but not as a standard car though.


In that video it doesnt look like Normora's car is converted and looks clumsy heavy and slow. 

The Hankook car also looks slow in the video you posted , I stick with my comments I think the car is too slow and heavy and will even in 2wd form not be competitive against to 1200Kg silvias and Rx7's.

Feel free to bump this thread if one ever wins but it'll never happen.

The VQ in a 200 or rx7 would work though


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David said:


> In that video it doesnt look like Normora's car is converted and looks clumsy heavy and slow.
> 
> The Hankook car also looks slow in the video you posted , I stick with my comments I think the car is too slow and heavy and will even in 2wd form not be competitive against to 1200Kg silvias and Rx7's.
> 
> ...


I didn't actually post a video and if you look at my other posts in this thread you'll see I'm not exactly a big drifting fan! I was just saying that they are not standard R35's but ones that are converted to suit drifting. I think we both agree that there are better cars suited to drifting than this big bus.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Once you've got the tail out though it looks incredibly easy to control (for a drifter ofcourse)


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's not ignorance, it's an opinion!


You said drifting is "pointless" which sounds pretty ignorant to me. You obviously don't understand it and don't like it. That's fine but this thread isn't about the sport of drifting, it's about the R35 in drift.



TAZZMAXX said:


> The Hankook/Gruppe S car is running a VQ35 engine-4 speed dog box and is RWD converted so doesn't have any of the R35 driveline. Would suspect that the Nomura car has had similar treatment as the VQ engine is more readily available and way cheaper on parts. Also a 4wd system is going to fight what they are trying to achieve. The GTR will be competitive but not as a standard car though.


Hankook Car is running a Brian Crower (BC) stroked VQ due to time constraints. They're working on a BC stroked VR to replace it. Not sure about the transmission but yes, it's FR.

Nomuken's 35 is running the VR but is converted to FR as well.

4wd is great for controlling your slides but not for maintaining them or making them look pretty with loads of smoke...plus it's not legal in any of the major drift series. Hence, the conversion to FR. FYI, Drift is not the only motorsport that is seeing Engine/Driveline changes in the R35...


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

Another vid of the Robbie's car:






Not soo great on a smaller/tighter track like that but I'm sure it will be impressive on the larger tracks.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch, they look so heavy and clumsy. 

I don't see any of them pulling the same angle the ER34 does in that vid any time soon.

It will be interesting to see in how they develop :thumbsup:


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hugo said:


> Ouch, they look so heavy and clumsy.
> 
> I don't see any of them pulling the same angle the ER34 does in that vid any time soon.
> 
> It will be interesting to see in how they develop :thumbsup:


Yeah, both are in their first year of development so it will be nice to see what happens.


----------

